# Do I need a buisness license?



## blocks (Feb 28, 2009)

*Do I need a business license?*

I have just looked at prints on a job that i want to bid Ive got my numbers crunched and ready to turn in my bid ,its my first job and money is tight.Can i do this without a license or being bonded.What do i need to get this job besides low bid?


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Nobody cares about license, bonding, insurance...price is king.
Hold off on submitting your bid until everyone else has submitted theirs ...then tell them you can do it for 10% less.
They'll appreciate your honesty instead of using the ripoff guys that are licensed, bonded and insured.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

A lot of clients today understand the tight cash flow situation. Especialy for a new startup company like yours.

Make sure you go with a 70-30-30 contract. That's where you get 70% up front to procure all materials, then 30% when the job starts to help cover payroll costs and then the final 30% at 50% completion. That way you can be assured you will get paid in full.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

First, put your location in your profile. If you are in south dakota versus new york city could help determine the answer to your question.

You'll have to read the bid packette carefully. It should spell out what you will need. It may require you need a business license if you are in a state where this is customary. All this means is that you'll have to register with the proper authorities and they will take some money from you. I think I pay just $35 every other year.

If you are awarded the contract, then again whatever it says in the bid packette will take place. Probably you will need a performance bond then, and you'll need to show proof of insurance. It just depends on who is hiring you to do the work.

You can talk to your insurance guy and he can get a performance bond for you. He can also get you anything you need in the way of a "bid bond", which I understand is a sort of statement which says you are bondable, i.e. that if you are awarded the contract, you will be able to buy the performance bond.

Now a jail bond is a horse of another color. Better start another thread if you want to know about them.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

blocks said:


> I have just looked at prints on a job that i want to bid Ive got my numbers crunched and ready to turn in my bid ,its my first job and money is tight.Can i do this without a license or being bonded.What do i need to get this job besides low bid?


im in oklahoma and i dont have to be licensed to do masonry work.but in some cases i have to be bonded,and carry workers comp.since i generally only have me and two other employees.when this arises i will team up with a larger contractor and they bid the work and i do the work,and they get paid a percentage.

so not knowing what type of project you are bidding,it is hard to tell what all you will need.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

cleveman said:


> He can also get you anything you need in the way of a "bid bond", which I understand is a sort of statement which says you are bondable, i.e. that if you are awarded the contract, you will be able to buy the performance bond.


I thought it was a bond for your bid. i.e. if you screwed up on the price and get the job only to realize you'd lose your shirt and pants doing the job you say "see ya!" and they call your bid bond.

I have nothing valuable to contribute to this thread :whistling


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

HERE! bwalley,--------------------------------------- HERE! bwalley 
GIT EM BOY "SSSTT"


----------



## ssv (Mar 1, 2009)

most companys. want a certificate of insurance. i try to get one third the price deposit. it helps to get started. now days the low bidder usually gets the work


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

stacker said:


> im in oklahoma and i dont have to be licensed to do masonry work.*but in some cases i have to be bonded,and carry workers comp.since i generally only have me and two other employees.when this arises i will team up with a larger contractor and they bid the work and i do the work,and they get paid a percentage.*
> 
> so not knowing what type of project you are bidding,it is hard to tell what all you will need.


Thats the way to run a bonafide construction company.:thumbsup:

I am happy Oklahoma has such high standards.:thumbup:


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

bwalley said:


> Thats the way to run a bonafide construction company.:thumbsup:
> 
> I am happy Oklahoma has such high standards.:thumbup:


Im a little sick of your contempt for people on your *******. You sure as hell arent making friends.

Just because Florida requires people to have a license to feel good about themselves doesnt mean your better than everyone else. 

And there is nothing wrong with the way stacker teams up with a larger contractor and pays a percentage. Its a way of doing business, and of being able to do larger jobs you normally wouldnt get a chance to do. 

Youre a piece of ****.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

6stringmason said:


> Im a little sick of your contempt for people on your *******. You sure as hell arent making friends.
> 
> Just because Florida requires people to have a license to feel good about themselves doesnt mean your better than everyone else.
> 
> ...


In many states like Florida that would be called aiding and abetting an ulicensed contractor, it lookls like he does it to skirt W/C, which would be illegal as well.

Guys like you and stacker are what make me proud to be a contractor.


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

bwalley said:


> Thats the way to run a bonafide construction company.:thumbsup:
> 
> I am happy Oklahoma has such high standards.:thumbup:


 
Lets talk high standards. You stated on another thread that you have a license for masonry, but yet you are fortunate to have a top notch mason. I frequent Fl. on a regular basis and it is obvious that the masons in Fl. speak spanish fluently. No speaka-d-englesh. I have nothing against these people, I apprenticed under one and worked beside him for 8 years. But, he was legal. 

You have made it very clear to me how you run your business in Fl.
No green card thats okay I got you covered.:furious:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

bwalley said:


> In many states like Florida that would be called aiding and abetting an ulicensed contractor, it lookls like he does it to skirt W/C, which would be illegal as well.
> 
> Guys like you and stacker are what make me proud to be a contractor.


Before you make statements about a person, you ought to learn about the rules in the state he lives in,
Everything is state specific and in NY it is county and city specific as different laws in each municipality as reguards to licensing and bonding!:thumbsup:


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Unfortunately this guy did a double post - MO does not have a state license, he needs to be registered with the Secretary of States office & check into each city he does business in for appropriate license. 

As for the other argument - as long as he abides by the laws & licensing required, it does not make him a better or worse contractor than someone who does the same in another state and vice versa.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

6stringmason said:


> Im a little sick of your contempt for* people on your ********.


Would that make them Klingons? :blink:


Sorry 6 String...it was just screaming at me.


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

Celtic said:


> Would that make them Klingons? :blink:
> 
> 
> Sorry 6 String...it was just screaming at me.


HA! Indeed it would make him that.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

bwalley said:


> Thats the way to run a bonafide construction company.:thumbsup:
> 
> I am happy Oklahoma has such high standards.:thumbup:


now im a law breaker for teaming with another larger company when i need to bonded or carry workers comp.that might be in fla,but not in oklahoma.i do everything that is required of me to be in business in oklahoma.

you are a pompous ass who thinks his s&%t doesnt stink.well your farts give you away.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

stonelayer said:


> Lets talk high standards. You stated on another thread that you have a license for masonry, but yet you are fortunate to have a top notch mason. I frequent Fl. on a regular basis and it is obvious that the masons in Fl. speak spanish fluently. No speaka-d-englesh. I have nothing against these people, I apprenticed under one and worked beside him for 8 years. But, he was legal.
> 
> You have made it very clear to me how you run your business in Fl.
> No green card thats okay I got you covered.:furious:


My Masons happen to be white guys and are licensed, even the foreman has a residential contractors license, but I have no problem hiring spanish people, but they must be legal US Citizens with proper licenses (Not using someone elses to get around bond and W/C requiremnts).

I follow the law, which includes not hiring illegal aliens or teaming up with other contractors to get around rules.

You have no clue how I run my business, but based on the posts here, I can see how some other guys run theirs.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

stacker said:


> now im a law breaker for teaming with another larger company when i need to bonded or carry workers comp.that might be in fla,but not in oklahoma.i do everything that is required of me to be in business in oklahoma.
> 
> you are a pompous ass who thinks his s&%t doesnt stink.well your farts give you away.


 
I never said you were a lawbreaker, I said in many states including Florida that would be illegal.

Do you have a problem with reading and comprehension?

How are you bonded when you are not carrying the bond yourself?

How are you covered by W/C if working under someone else's license?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

those last 2 questions were actually pretty good bwally


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

tomstruble said:


> those last 2 questions were actually pretty good bwally


You form a Joint venture on paper. I can and have bonded guys who could not meet the bonding requirements.

I have bonded my electrician and plumber on commercial jobs before


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

bwalley said:


> In many states like Florida that would be called aiding and abetting an ulicensed contractor, it lookls like he does it to skirt W/C, which would be illegal as well.
> 
> Guys like you and stacker are what make me proud to be a contractor.


tell what that is if its not calling me a law breaker?

just like rbs says.i partner with a larger contractor.i dont even know why i am answering to you anyway but.i do the bid work,i turn that into them and they bid the work.then i am hired by them to perform the work.

as far a workmans comp,if i need it i carry it.right now i do not have to carry workers comp in oklahoma.i dont have to carry w/c on myself.and my other two employees are related to me by blood.i have one other mason who works for me from time to time,but he works on contract labor and carries a non coverage card.


----------



## stonelayer (Feb 21, 2009)

bwalley said:


> My Masons happen to be white guys and are licensed, even the foreman has a residential contractors license, but I have no problem hiring spanish people, but they must be legal US Citizens with proper licenses (Not using someone elses to get around bond and W/C requiremnts).
> 
> I follow the law, which includes not hiring illegal aliens or teaming up with other contractors to get around rules.
> 
> You have no clue how I run my business, but based on the posts here, I can see how some other guys run theirs.


 
And you sure as hell dont know anything about mine. If you want to sling mud, expect to get mud slung. Wether you like it are not you are dealing with professionals here. Our profession slings mud better than any of them. If you dont believe me ask your top notch mason in the morning.


----------

